# I Got My Losi Mini T!!!!!



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey. I got a losi mini T from a guy who used it very little. I have never had one before and it sound pretty loud like the gears have something wrong with them? Is this normal? didnt come with battery ( useing the ones from my 18 mt) or manual. Also what is supposed to come with it? any tools like the 18 mt does?:thumbsup:

Thanks for an info.

RC 18 MT:wave:


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I think the only tool that comes with a mini-t is a wheel wrench. 

It sounds like you may have a gear issue as far as the noise goes. I upgraded to the slipper disk set-up and that quieted down the gears inside the tranny. It could be as simple as the pinion and spur gear though too. Inspect them for damage.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

i have. havent checked in gear box because its slot of work to get that thing apart..... The guy i bought it from is a jerk and wont give me the stuff for it hes trying to sell it to me for even more money. I have tools for it just no hex wrench. ( ill get it tomarrow).


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

maybe spur and pinion are too tight ? and its the same wrench as a tamiya one, if you got one of those !! how are you getting a 18t battery in there ? the mini t takes a weird configred battery. one great thing about the battery spot is you can get a 8 cell in there with no problems !! wow does it get fast with that !! it will do wheelies for 15 feet !!!


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

briano, Ill take pics of how I did it. It works pretty well. The pinion and spur are ok I think. I adjusted them according to a thread I sawed on here. I was suprised when my mom said she would buy me a brushless system for my 18 mt. They didnt have the momba so ill be going back to check next wed. Ill take the mini T in and have it get checked out ( the guys at hub hobby center are AWSOME!).


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I think these worked... Yep! My first time putting pics up on here. briano, This is how I did it. As you can see I did not pin the battery case top down but the body easily fits over it still. There is a little bit more weight in the back but im not going off road soo it can stay like this untill I get a new battery for this.

RC 18 MT


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

heres my mini t


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

O SHIZZZ! thats nice. mine fully stock at the moment. I want to get my 18 MT upgraded first. VERY nice mini T tho! ( I hope someday a deal comes and I can get mine up to that good  )


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

thanks


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Also I was just driving it around and now it moves like 5 feet away from me and stops. I move forword a step and it move about 2 feet then stops again. It is very glitchy and if it because its a once peice ESC and reciever then I will wait untill I get brushless for my 18 mt and the switch the mt stuff over this the losi. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

anybody know what could be wrong? /|\


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I need to know... I need to know so I know what to buy tomarrow THANKS!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

hows the batts in your transmitter ? are you using alcalines ( oh that was some bad spelling ) or rechargeables ? dont forget, the first one i mentioned ( im not spelling it again ) have 1.5 volts each, the others are only 1.2 volts, and drain fast !!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Make certain the antenna isn't cut or shorted. It should be fairly long; make certain it hasn't been shortened. 

It really sounds like the receiver/ESC isn't working properly. A motor with bad brushes can also cause these types of issues.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well... I am useing alkeline batteries. I took off the antenna tube to check the antenna..... Its cut about 1 inch from the reciever/ESC........ any way I can fix this? thanks!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

just like any other wire repair. strip the covering, and twist it back, if you got a solidering iron, that would be good too. then cover it up with some shoe goo or silicone. or heat shrink if ya got it.


----------



## redfoxr (Feb 21, 2008)

Waaay too much bling Henson!!! Hey, I picked a mini latemodel this week and raced it at Pit Road last night. This is a sweet ride and an excellent value. For anyone wanting to get into the hobby, I would highly recommend one. Later, Jim:dude:


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

I got my mini-t up for sale... its on off road and oval if anyone is interested.


----------

